# Sig request: Gokhan Saki/JDS



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't get enough of Gokhan Saki and I'm dying to get a sig of him. It's gotta also have my boy Cigano on it though. :thumb02:


These are the good pics I could find of Saki:

http://www.fightnewz.net/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/sakislowi.jpg




















(crop that goofy ref out if you use this one lmao)


There's a couple really good ones on his facebook page too:

http://www.facebook.com/therebelsaki



And of course Junior:










This one would be great because everyone has pictures of him throwing hands.












It can be pretty simple, just Saki on the left and JDS on the right. The color scheme doesn't have to match my avatar and current sig.


And of course I can shoot some creds over to anyone who feels like making it.:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll give it a try in the next few days.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks bro. Just realized that first picture is gigantic, gonna remove it and leave the link.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope you like it.

No creds needed.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Limba that is AWESOME! Another masterpiece. Thanks dude!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Limba that is AWESOME! Another masterpiece. Thanks dude!


Enjoy it man. :thumbsup:


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

looks nice


----------

